# Wählhilfe oder Winfax per Link öffnen



## Kosh (15. November 2002)

Falls dies nicht das richtige Forum ist können die Moderatoren diesen Thread ja bitte verschieben. Ich hab folgendes Problem: Ich möchte auf einer Website einen Link auf einen Telefonnummer machen. Wenn man auf die Tel.nummer klickt soll sich automatisch die Wählhilfe von Windows oder Winfax öffnen und diese Nummer wählen. Kennt irgendjemand eine Technik wie dies zu bewerkstelligen ist, oder eine Website auf der ich ausführliche Informationen dazu finde?


----------



## Fabian H (15. November 2002)

auf datein die auf der festplatte des users liegen kannst du mit java-script nicht zugreifen.
Funktionieren würde das mit visual basic script(vbs)/wsh.
Allerdings kommt dann erst eine ActiveX sicherheitsabfrage die vielleicht einige user abschrecken könnte.
ausser dem haben viel aus sicherheitsgründen vbs wegen der grossen sicherheitsmänge deaktiviert.

ps: mit vbs gehts ungefähr so (also nurt in der theorie):
xyz = createObject.Windows (odda so ähnlich);
xyz.schellExecute("C:\Programme\Zubehör\Wahlhilfe.exe");

allerdings tritt dann wieder ein problem auf:
wenn der user seine wahlhilfe nicht im zubehör ordner hat(weiss net genau wo des standartmäßig drin is) dann funzt des ganze net.


]Ton[


----------

